# Chevy 6.0 Liter Gas Milage?



## DIESEL PLOWGUY (Feb 17, 2005)

Alright heres the deal Im looking at a regular cab 2500 HD 4 BY 4 and IM curious what kinda gas milage I can expect from it driving around city and highway empty not pulling or anything like that? Also what kinda milage does it get plowing? Im a mason so I will drive the truck around 300 -400 miles a week. Im a little nervous going with a gas cause my last truck was a 2004 FORD F350 Diesel. So please let me know what kinda MPG U guys see with this CHEVY 6.0 LITER GASSER.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

anywhere from 8-12 depending on how heavy my foot is, and how often im towing. All this week ive gotten 8, but thats because ive been towing everyday with mowers in the trailer along with a pallet of sod, and a pallet of sod in the truck each day, so imo 8mpg isnt bad for what I was doing.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

i get 12mpg all the time


----------



## jce4isu (Sep 12, 2005)

*i get 12*

i get 12 oll of the time


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Trailer full of mowers around town (ie: less than 35mph, .5 to 2 miles between stops, stop and go all day) 8-9mpg.

Around town solo (drive to bank, drive to mower shop, etc) 10-12.

Highway cruising @ 80mph down to shore.....15mpg.

Still only have around 8K miles on her though....I'm sure it will get better once it's broken in a bit more.


----------



## DIESEL PLOWGUY (Feb 17, 2005)

I was thinking if I get it I would add some FLOWMASTER EXHAUST and a HYPERTECK PROGRAMER and a [email protected] AIR INTAKE. With these mods I am shooting for like 12-13 CITY and 14-16 CITY driving it easy unloaded. Does this seem realistic?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

As much as exhaust might help mileage.....It'll probably end up hurting!

You'll always be driving it by ear!

Biggest thing to do would be pulling out slow from traffic lights. The aggressive throttle mapping that these engines have makes this difficult.

You may want to consider a Diablo Predator programmer. You have a LOT more flexibility. Not just set tunes.

Stay away from K&N's.....stick with a stock airfilter.


----------



## gino (Jul 30, 2005)

I have a 2005 2500HD Extended Cab. I get 9-10 miles a gallon and that is driving like my grandmother with no load. I think I got 12 mpg one time on a highway trip. This truck is the worst I have ever seen on gas. I read on this post all the time that people get 12-15 gallons with this truck. I dont see how. I honestly always get about 9.5 per/gallon on any given week, driving Ms. Daisy. Good luck


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

DIESEL PLOWGUY said:


> I was thinking if I get it I would add some FLOWMASTER EXHAUST and a HYPERTECK PROGRAMER and a [email protected] AIR INTAKE. With these mods I am shooting for like 12-13 CITY and 14-16 CITY driving it easy unloaded. Does this seem realistic?


04 2500HD 6.0l 4:10
Leave the stock filter and exhaust. If you get a handhelp programer get a Diablo. Hypercrap is very limited in what it can do. Better yet get a custom (mail order) tune. I was getting 12.6MPG before now 13.9 with a wait4me tune. Best $157.00 I ever spent and got to keep my stock pcm if I need it. There are many tunners to choose from: Westers, Nelson, pcmforless, etc.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

gino said:


> I read on this post all the time that people get 12-15 gallons with this truck. I dont see how. I honestly always get about 9.5 per/gallon on any given week, driving Ms. Daisy.


The time I saw 15 was almost all highway....almost all 75-80 mph. That puts the engine in it's sweet spot. Lugging this engine will give you POOR mileage.

You need to spin this engine up into it's powerband to make it run efficiently.

I doubt I'd get much better than 15 if I were to slow down. Slowing down to like 55 would put the engine below it's powerband.

This engine also does NOT like to run good when it's cold....thus to keep it running, it's dumping fuel in to do so. Once warmed up, and running fast...2500+rpm, it's much more efficient.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

TlS

Why is it that you say to stay away from K and N's?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

You'd be better off NOT having an air filter than to run a K&N.

Just not worth the damage they can cause to gain a couple of ponies.


----------



## Highland Ranger (Aug 23, 2005)

For comparison sake, bone stock 8.1L in a 2500 Avalanche, 2005, 5k miles.

In 2hi, mixed driving, I get 12 if I keep my foot out of it

In 2hi, highway I have gotten up 15 if I stay under 2500 RPM.

13 or 14 is more like it @ 75mph

No load.

Using auto 4wd loses you about 1 mpg across the board

My 1500 suburban (5.3L) gets 17 easily and up to 20 on the highway

These are actual numbers not the DIC numbers from the dashboard which I have found to be accurate over the long haul, but not tank to tank.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I guess I'm lost about the whole reason why K and N's are bad..


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

blade_masters said:


> I guess I'm lost about the whole reason why K and N's are bad..


There have been posted studies regarding the amount of dirt that gets passed. Also MAF contamination due to over oiling.
One way to get higher flow is to have larger openings in the filter medium. Larger openings mean more dirt passes.
It is also debatable if a stock engine needs more flow. Under stock conditions the paper filter flows more than the engine can use. How often do you run wide open at 5000rpm? If a lot than maybe you need more flow. If so than look into the truflow style foam filters they flow better and pass less dirt than the stock paper.
One thing the KN will give you is more noise so at least you can think you have more power.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Boy, I'd really need to see something to back that up. I've been using K&Ns for years and have seen fuel mileage increases and cleaner oil. I just don't believe it, sounds like the kind of talk you get from grumpy people who like to bash everything. I think K&N and Summit and Accel and Fram and all those other cotton-gauze filter makers can show real data from all their R&D, and they wouldn't be by far the preferred filter for racing applications if they were junk. What kind of proof can you show? Paper is simply outdated technology, and it can't let as much air through, that doesnt mean that the K&Ns have gaping holes letting dirt and rocks pass through. I am sure there have been problems like you describe, and I bet they are either from a defective filter or most likely improper cleaning and oiling resulting in holes blown through it or over-oiling. I bet you were against radial tires when they were invented, too.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Detroitdan said:


> Boy, I'd really need to see something to back that up. I've been using K&Ns for years and have seen fuel mileage increases and cleaner oil. I just don't believe it, sounds like the kind of talk you get from grumpy people who like to bash everything. I think K&N and Summit and Accel and Fram and all those other cotton-gauze filter makers can show real data from all their R&D, and they wouldn't be by far the preferred filter for racing applications if they were junk. What kind of proof can you show? Paper is simply outdated technology, and it can't let as much air through, that doesnt mean that the K&Ns have gaping holes letting dirt and rocks pass through. I am sure there have been problems like you describe, and I bet they are either from a defective filter or most likely improper cleaning and oiling resulting in holes blown through it or over-oiling. I bet you were against radial tires when they were invented, too.


A manufactures test results are skewed to favor their product. You must read independent (not advertising supported magazine) tests.

Look at this study http://home.usadatanet.net/~jbplock/ISO5011/SPICER.htm

or read this review: www.bobistheoilguy.com

Never said kn was junk. I am talking stock engines here. Only the uneducated
would compare racing, where you need higher flow and tear down the engine every 1000 miles, to stock, where you don't need extra flow and expect the engine to last over 100,000.

Didn't mean to "bash" any thing, in fact I offered a better alternative, foam filters (truflow)

You probably also purchased a tornado air intake system their adds also claim 20 more HP.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

calhoun said:


> 04 2500HD 6.0l 4:10
> Leave the stock filter and exhaust. If you get a handhelp programer get a Diablo. Hypercrap is very limited in what it can do. Better yet get a custom (mail order) tune. I was getting 12.6MPG before now 13.9 with a wait4me tune. Best $157.00 I ever spent and got to keep my stock pcm if I need it. There are many tunners to choose from: Westers, Nelson, pcmforless, etc.


Calhoun,

How do go about doing this? Do you have to buy a programmer, then get a custom map programmed into it? Or do you send them your PCM and they tune it? Im confused.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

You can send in your PCM and get it tuned and returned to you. You can also, for more money,get a replacement PCM that has the tune in it, and leave your stock PCM if you needed to put it back for dealer visits and such...I just paid a core charge and had PCM's For Less send me a PCM with a tune in it already..My factory one is on the shelf for emergencies or if I sell the truck....


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

JRK, 

THanks for the info. I have been reading about wait4me all morning. seems like a great bang for the buck.
Cna i ask a couple questions if you dont mind:
-I currently have the stock 245's on my HD. Gonna switch to a 285 a/t tire w/in the next 2 weeks. how did the tire swap change your mileage.
-what gains in MPG did u see w/ your tune. i can care less about more power or speed. i just want better fuel economy.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Merc1100sc said:


> JRK,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I have been reading about wait4me all morning. seems like a great bang for the buck.
> Cna i ask a couple questions if you dont mind:
> ...


I ordered an economy tune (87 octane). Removed all torque management and abuse modes. Change for 265 tires and set up my 2004 for operation of, soon to be added, 2005 elect. fans.
Getting about 1.5 mpg better now. A lot of the mileage gains come from altering the lean cruise tables, so the more highway driving you do the bigger increase in mileage. I rarely see the freeway.
I like having total control of my throttle.
You will prob see less mileage with the bigger tires. The larger diameter should give better mpg but the additional resistance caused by the wider tire takes away any gains. Interesting to see if the same width tire in a larger size would give better mpg. 
I kept my stock pcm just in case.
A little tip. Keep track of your oil change schedule. The oil change indicator is stored in the pcm. I just changed my oil (97% life) but new pcm had 15% stored in it so I got a change oil message about 3 weeks after the change.


----------



## JRKRACE (Feb 5, 2004)

Hmmm...Where do I start.....OK

The tune will give you a bit more power that you can feel. As far as gas mileage is concerned,it's dicey. If you switch to 285's from 245's, that alone will eat up more mileage than a tune can replace. When all is said and done, you will end up at 11 for around town mileage. In my case, I was at about 12.5 stock. I switched to 285's and added a performance tune which requires premium. According to mileage by GPS, I am at a solid 11. Now if you go to an economy tune and those tires, your power may fall off a bit and your mileage may stay the same or creep up a bit, maybe 11.5. But you won't need premium. The tires are a killer. I myself may go to a 265 tire to try to have the best of both worlds.

Keep in mind, that the speedos in our trucks are a little "fast" anyway. If you put a 265 tire on your truck and have the mileage checked by GPS you will probably be dead on accurate. The custom tunes allow you to change for tire size and I chose 265 for the setting because I run 285's in the summer and 245's for winter plowing. The tune with the 265 setting and the truck with a 285 tire are dead on accurate via GPS.

I know it's been said before, but these trucks are heavy. I think between 11-13 in any combo is probably the best you can ask for....


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys.
Right now im seeing 11 around town, driving w/ a pu$$y foot and ive seen an average of about 15 on the highway, between 70-80mph, at which the truck is reving to the moon. 
Like i said, power is not an issue, just want more MPG. 
So, the 285's are a killer, huh? damn. that sucks..

assuming i left the tires alone, what do u thing i could gain from the economy tune?

also, tow/haul will not be affected will it, and, what is meant by the torque management system. sorry for the stupid sounding questions, but, this is the 1st ive heard of some of these terms..


thanks,.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Merc... My Reg cab 6.0l get around 9-10.. all city driving. I have tried to be easy on the gas pedal and it got the some so I just drive like I normally would. I have gone on a couple of short trips on the highway(1-2 hours) and gotten maybe 13-14... hard to tell as those tanks ended up being mixed highway/city tanks.

I have heard great things about wait4me... I actually might go and spent the ~$160 for the tune, it sounds worth it. 

One other thing about 285(that I have heard) is they might rub a bit on the lower fascia pieces, but I still have the stock 245's on and will most likely go up to 265 next year.

I have asked Jesse (wait4me tuner) about tow/haul mode, and he stated that tow/haul button will be unaffected with the basic tune that he does.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Frozen, 

Thanks for the input.
Let me ask this about your 245's. They are the stockers that came w/ the truck? Any traction problems while plowing? they dont seem all that aggressive. Thats one reason i want to get rid of them.


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

Merc,

Plowed all of last season with them... They did ok... certainly not the worst, but not the best. But last year was not the greatest as far as snow goes. I do not even thing we had a storm over 12" last year. I ran about 600lbs of ballast behind the rear tires, and about 50% of the time I never really needed 4wd. I almost got stuck ounce, but was able to get my self out using 4-low, but I made a mistake on that one, went to far and sunk info some soft ground.

Allot of the guys on here love the Cooper M+S tires, they say they are great in the snow. 

Lou


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Thanks.

I also notice that many on here w/ HD's dont recommend 285's, but, prefer 265's instead. Is it solely due to the width and not being able to dig in as much?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

285's rub with the weight of a snowplow. Plus 265's have a higher load rating.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

265/75-16's I Assume?


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Merc1100sc said:


> 265/75-16's I Assume?


Yes. They have a 3415lb rating compared to 245 and 285's with a 3042/3000lb rating.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

Merc1100sc said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> Right now im seeing 11 around town, driving w/ a pu$$y foot and ive seen an average of about 15 on the highway, between 70-80mph, at which the truck is reving to the moon.
> Like i said, power is not an issue, just want more MPG.
> So, the 285's are a killer, huh? damn. that sucks..
> ...


From my own experience with my 04 2500HD you can expect about 2 more mpg.

Torque management is the main reason I got a tune. It is GMs way of protecting the truck from you. If you can't control yourself and floor it all the time then leave the TM stock. 
The 04 and up trucks have "fly by wire" throttles. If you floor it the computer will decide when and how wide open to move the throttle. I like to have it do what I want it to do. 
Also on shifts timing is pulled to smooth the shifts. 
I like to be in control and be able to have some fun once and a while.

The tow/haul can stay stock. Jessie has a tune called tow/haul ass where he uses the tow/haul botton to access a second tune. You need 93 octane if you push the button and of course you wouldn't use it for towing.


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

just checked mine i have 1,100 miles on the truck and im geting 11.3


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

calhoun said:


> From my own experience with my 04 2500HD you can expect about 2 more mpg.
> 
> Torque management is the main reason I got a tune. It is GMs way of protecting the truck from you. If you can't control yourself and floor it all the time then leave the TM stock.
> The 04 and up trucks have "fly by wire" throttles. If you floor it the computer will decide when and how wide open to move the throttle. I like to have it do what I want it to do.
> ...


thanks calhoun. what octane are you running to get that 2mpg increase. i called Jessie and talked to his wife, who seems very knowledgeable. she tells me that a 3-4mpg increase can be obtainable running 93octane. she mentioned a lot of customers get the dual fuel tune in which you can run anything from 87-93. she said to expect 1-2mpg running 87. also, on the torque management, she said they usually dont like to mess with it, but will at the customers request. i agree with you on liking full controld of the throttle, but, how did it affect your shifts. i dont want to hurt the tranny at all and dont want it to shift hard like a race car.


----------



## calhoun (Oct 18, 2003)

thanks calhoun. what octane are you running to get that 2mpg increase. i called Jessie and talked to his wife, who seems very knowledgeable. she tells me that a 3-4mpg increase can be obtainable running 93octane. she mentioned a lot of customers get the dual fuel tune in which you can run anything from 87-93. she said to expect 1-2mpg running 87. also, on the torque management, she said they usually dont like to mess with it, but will at the customers request. i agree with you on liking full controld of the throttle, but, how did it affect your shifts. i dont want to hurt the tranny at all and dont want it to shift hard like a race car.[/QUOTE]

87 octane

Shifts Stock. I didn't have any shift points, or line pressures changed. It will slip a little on a wide open shift, so you need to simulate the timing being pulled by a quick lift on the throttle. I rarely do any wide open shifts. If you do a lot of wide open shifts than have the line pressures increased. this will firm up the shifts. Some get them so firm they will chirp the tires on shifts.
You being in control means just that. You can hurt your tranny if you drive too hard. That is why GM uses the Torque managment so you can't drive too hard.


----------



## Merc1100sc (Sep 5, 2003)

Well, heres an update to my mileage in my 05 2500HD ext cab 6.0 w/ 410's. Filled up a week ago, and then ago the other night. 226 miles and 21.8 gallons = 10.4mpg. 
pretty $hitty.. but, it was all pretty much city driving.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

I had an 03 1500hd crew cab 6.0 with 3.73 gears and 265/75/16 and it had about 30,000 miles on it so it should have gotten better but I was lucky to get 10 around and it hated pulling my camper. 
Now I have a 05 2500 HD 6.0 with 4.10 gears and 265/75/16 it has about 1500 miles and its getting 12 around town. The best part is I can pull my camper and this truck doesnt overheat like my 03.


----------



## OldNewChevy (Jan 25, 2009)

*6.0L Ext Cab Long Box 4.10 4X4 at 13-14 city*

Yes, You can Get that mileage. I Would recommend a K&N Intake kit like a 57 serious at like additional 20 hp, I also did a set of MSD Spark Plug Wires at 3-4hp, Magnaflow Xpipe Exhaust off of my 3" pipes where the old muffellor was then down to 2 3/4 at 24" Magnaflow 440 stainless echochambers at 10hp. I used a Hypertech set a max perfomance, corrected the tire size, rev & speed limits, and a transmission modification that helped at 15hp. With off these Modes My truck went from 10 to 14 in town and 11 to 16 on the highway. I Dyno'd the truck before and after all the modes. I am pushing at the rear wheels 329hp to 334hp depending of fuel. I would also look to see as a suggestion if you have a steel block (370cid) or a alluminum block (364cid). I have been told that its what factory it came from. Though all the manuals Say its a 364cid, the spec books on engines say that this LS1 is varienced on the steel block being a bigger bore/stroke combination that still falls into the 364cid category like the alluminum blocks that is found in all SS 1/2ton's and some 3/4ton's. Along with the tranmission that is combined there is a NP1, NP4, or NP8 TransferCase which also change the spec's. Thought they are rated the same drive transfer output, there is a chage in the rear pinon gear and chain that feeds the front axle. The NP1 Uses one Acctuator motor/senser while the other two use seperated motor and sensor. From different sources I have read and found, they say that the NP1 is the strongest transfer case to have for the best power deleivery to the ground. Hope this helps out.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Never heard about the 364/370 thing. News to me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Holy old thread dig.


----------



## ogdenflooring (Jan 5, 2009)

blade_masters;230450 said:


> TlS
> 
> Why is it that you say to stay away from K and N's?


 the *oil* on K&N filters will make your MAF sticky , resulting in poor MPG's. If you insist on a high flow filter, *go oil-**less!* I've owned 2 of these 6.0's and the mileage SUCKED!!!!!!!!!!!! On the bright side, If you're towing MPG's dont change much. Once you go to a higher octane, you have to always use higher octane or you can expect spark knock. As far as tire size, best MPG's will come with the stock 245/75/16's


----------



## chevboy454 (Sep 29, 2009)

I get 13 to 14 mpg or 16 to 18 liters per 100km and i beat on it all the time i've got an airaid cold air and throtle body spacer, granetelli maf sensor witch is a great mod. and a diablo sport programer with the perf. tune i use 94 octane the truck pulls through the full range. I'm sure i could get even better with exhaust and drive it a little nicer  but where is the fun in that i think the gas milage is pretty good for what it is i've had worse. My friend has a 6.6 duramax piped and tuned and does not get much better plus gas smells better and sounds better.


----------



## Novadiecast (Jul 16, 2007)

I laughed when I saw the title. I get about 11.5 with mixed driving. I have gotten as bad as 7.3 across country pulling a 24' car trailer.


----------



## Racer593 (Aug 20, 2009)

DIESEL PLOWGUY;230321 said:


> I was thinking if I get it I would add some FLOWMASTER EXHAUST and a HYPERTECK PROGRAMER and a [email protected] AIR INTAKE. With these mods I am shooting for like 12-13 CITY and 14-16 CITY driving it easy unloaded. Does this seem realistic?


Very realistic. Thats exactly what I get(04 2500 crew 4x4, bone stock). We did a trip from Toledo Oh to Hedgesville WV pulling a 26 ft toyhauler with 3 mx bikes 1 quad and 1 Yamaha golf cart. Entire rig scaled right around 16000, full fuel water tanks etc and I averaged 8.5 for the trip(1256 miles). And we got on some STEEP backroads in WV. 10 mph on the floor with nowhere to stop and try to get into 4lo(too steep). Pretty Scary!! Great vacation though. 
Sorry to hijack...

Chris


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Novadiecast;814511 said:


> I laughed when I saw the title. I get about 11.5 with mixed driving. I have gotten as bad as 7.3 across country pulling a 24' car trailer.


Trip went well I presume? How about an update in your thread?


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

With my 2000 2500 (non HD), it has the 6.0 with 3.73 gears. Around town I get 13-14, and highway, between 16-17 cruising anywhere between 65-75. And that includes stomping on it to get around the local yo-yos. My 2006 Duramax gets 22 under these same highway conditions. It also has 3.73 gears.


----------



## jeff52984 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a 2001 2500hd but it has the 8.1 and allison trans i always get 10miles a gallon in city no matter how I drive unless im towing. And on freeway I only get 14 with not towing


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a few 6.0 engines. The 09 I bought this year is great. The six speed GM transmission allows this truck to get 14-18 at 72mph mostly empty. The downside is this truck is a piece of crap. It doesn't shift right, won't go out of 4th gear pulling a load, has no power, and just sucks to drive. Nice truck otherwise. I have it for sale and will trade it and loose a ton. Just will not keep it. GM says they can't fix it. It is a computer problem. Engine runs rougher that a 4.3 at idle cold. Lemon law guy said they are tring to fix the problem and even though it may take a year, we probably will not win. I will buy another duramax like I should have in the first place or as they have upset me, I may buy a Ford 6.4


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

DIESEL PLOWGUY;230209 said:


> Alright heres the deal Im looking at a regular cab 2500 HD 4 BY 4 and IM curious what kinda gas milage I can expect from it driving around city and highway empty not pulling or anything like that? Also what kinda milage does it get plowing? Im a mason so I will drive the truck around 300 -400 miles a week. *Im a little nervous going with a gas cause my last truck was a 2004 FORD F350 Diesel*. So please let me know what kinda MPG U guys see with this CHEVY 6.0 LITER GASSER.


I'd be a lot more nervous driving an 04 6.0L psd thats for sure. :laughing:


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

chevboy454;814466 said:


> I get 13 to 14 mpg or 16 to 18 liters per 100km and i beat on it all the time i've got an airaid cold air and throtle body spacer, granetelli maf sensor witch is a great mod. and a diablo sport programer with the perf. tune i use 94 octane the truck pulls through the full range. I'm sure i could get even better with exhaust and drive it a little nicer  but where is the fun in that i think the gas milage is pretty good for what it is i've had worse. My friend has a 6.6 duramax piped and tuned and does not get much better plus gas smells better and sounds better.


How does a piped and tuned dmax not get atleast 20 mpg?

I cant get myn much below 22 mpg unless I idle the crap out of it....


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Triple L;817360 said:


> How does a piped and tuned dmax not get atleast 20 mpg?
> 
> I cant get myn much below 22 mpg unless I idle the crap out of it....


Imperial or canadian? Hand calculated?


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

10 -12 driving around town, no highway.
I get about 12 to 12.5 towing a 5500 pound trailer on the highway, which usually includes some decent hills and a little traffic here and there. It would be over 13 straight level highway, i'm sure. Haven't done enough straight highway empty to see what it'll get but i'd hope it would be somewhere like 15 to 17.

This is with 3.73s, BTW


----------



## chevboy454 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a 96 liter tank and i get anywhere from 550 to 575 kilometers with is in the 16 L per 100 km range there are a lot of websites that can convert that to mpg. i found it was like 14.7 mpg and that would probly be better if i didnt beat on it but it stomps most other trucks on the road and it pulls my travel trailer great i love this truck. and my buddy with the dmax said he get like 600 kilometers a tank so to me that is not much better


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

azandy;817294 said:


> I have a few 6.0 engines. The 09 I bought this year is great. The six speed GM transmission allows this truck to get 14-18 at 72mph mostly empty. The downside is this truck is a piece of crap. It doesn't shift right, won't go out of 4th gear pulling a load, has no power, and just sucks to drive. Nice truck otherwise. I have it for sale and will trade it and loose a ton. Just will not keep it. GM says they can't fix it. It is a computer problem. Engine runs rougher that a 4.3 at idle cold. Lemon law guy said they are tring to fix the problem and even though it may take a year, we probably will not win. I will buy another duramax like I should have in the first place or as they have upset me, I may buy a Ford 6.4


This post makes me feel better about buying an 09 2500... 5 hours ago.


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

Sorry Nekos, I hope you have better luck than I did. Luckly I bough mine last spring and had tons of rebates. I only lost 7K on it. I put 9000 miles on it but did save $1400 on sales tax on the truck I bought. 7k is a lot to loose in less than a year and only 9000 miles but I couldn't wait anymore. I did find a 12000 mile used duramax that seems to be working out fine.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

azandy;824211 said:


> Sorry Nekos, I hope you have better luck than I did. Luckly I bough mine last spring and had tons of rebates. I only lost 7K on it. I put 9000 miles on it but did save $1400 on sales tax on the truck I bought. 7k is a lot to loose in less than a year and only 9000 miles but I couldn't wait anymore. I did find a 12000 mile used duramax that seems to be working out fine.


I had a new F250 like that. ( actually just traded it in on the Chevy ) Some times you get a car/truck that just can't stay on the road.

Anyway this is my first Chevy. I was at the dealer looking for something else and decided to test drive one. I liked it and figured what the hell, Why not ? Hopefully it can last a few years. I like the interior and the way it drives a hell of a lot better then my last Ford. Just have to see how well it plows.


----------

